# Another type of springtail



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

I have groups of the temperate springs going like crazy, but I have always wanted to attempt a different type I have seen in the wild a couple of times. On my hunting property there is a cedar tree growing right where I park to go in. On this tree are those cedar tree infection pods I think they call it apple rust. They form perfect balls of mold and then dry up. I pulled one off previously and low and behold there were alot of these larger bluish to dark grey springs inside of the hollowed out part. I kick myself for not taking them way back then, but I am going to collect some today and see if they are worth culturing. If anyone has had any experience with them let me know. Also I am located in Ga. so these would definitely be temperate springs.
Size difference between these and the white temperate is alot. I would say the ones in the cedar apples were atleast 3 times the size of the normal white temperates.


----------



## gary1218 (Dec 31, 2005)

Make sure you collect enough to share with ALL the rest of us


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

gonna take every rust apple I can reach and crack them open over a tub to collect as many as possible. I am hoping to get a good batch to get me started quickly on this type.


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

All rust apples I found were full of small jumping spiders. I am going back once the rain returns maybe a softer fresher one will draw back the springs. I did find a bunch of smaller ones in a log near by. I will start a culture with them, and hopefully in the near future I can post on here with some success on the larger springs.


----------



## SnakeBreeder (Sep 12, 2014)

thumbnail said:


> All rust apples I found were full of small jumping spiders. I am going back once the rain returns maybe a softer fresher one will draw back the springs. I did find a bunch of smaller ones in a log near by. I will start a culture with them, and hopefully in the near future I can post on here with some success on the larger springs.


Did you manage to culture these?
Any details on them, photos etc?


----------



## Itsalltender (Sep 6, 2014)

Cool thats ausome


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

Okay sorry for the delay here are pics of the beetle on a carbon filter rod, the big blue springs, and the really small silverish springs. The little silver spring adults are a little smaller in size then the white springs purchased through joshsfrogs and other vendors. The big blues are a grey blue color, fast, and about twice the size of the white springs available on the market. Production from both has be superb. The beetles are about the same size as the blue springs with a little bulk to them. They breed pretty quickly, but breed just like other beetles in the way they go through a larvae and turn into a pupae before turning into the beetle. I have seperated alot of cultures of them so should have tons in a little bit. All were collected from my wood pile in the yard. No pesticides are used in my yard or around me.


----------



## clarksgeckos (Jun 8, 2014)

Thumbnail were are you located in Georgia. I am in LaGrange and am very interested in these springtails you are culturing.
Best regards,
Clark


----------



## thumbnail (Sep 18, 2005)

Please Pm me


----------



## Broseph (Dec 5, 2011)

There are TONS of different springtail species. Lots of us have tried culturing various backyard bugs, with differing amounts of success.

The few species prolific in the hobby are popular because they culture well/easy. It's still fun to try, but don't feel bad if they don't do well.

Good luck!


----------

